# Best way to kill poison ivy without killing trees/grass?



## Wangstang

Is there a reliable way to kill multiple poison ivy that's running on the ground and up trees without killing trees and grass? I'd prefer a spray product but I'm concerend that whatever would kill the poison ivy would also have a negative impact on the trees.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Treepedo

I have used small patches of vinyl tarp. Light exclusion works the best. Air must still be able to to move into the root zone is the only concern. Consider soil type.


----------



## Wangstang

Tarps maybe an option but given the areas I'd like to clear, a spray product would be prefered. 

Any one else?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## ATH

A product containing triclopyr (such as Garlon). You can't spray onto the tree leaves (and it would be best to avoid thin bark on trees too), but it won't kill grass.

To avoid overspray:
You can use a paint brush. Another option is to put on a rubber glove, then put a cotton glove on over that; dip the cotton glove in the herbicide, then grab the poison ivy leaves to get the herbicide on them.

It may take more than one treatment depending on how much product you get on the leaves, and how ideal the conditions are, but this should take care of it.


----------



## dingeryote

Crossbow or straight 2-4,D. Both are available at the local TSC or ag supply in most states

Neither will kill grass, but keep it off any green tree tissues like suckers.

Adding a NIS will increase effectiveness to break through the oily surface of the leaves, especially if sprayed.

If you wish to avoid secondary targets, apply with a wiper or brush. Paint rollers work great.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

